# Pavoni, how to stop air



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Just wondering if anybody has a solid method of reducing or removing air that causes bounce when pulling a shot. Clearly having it up to temperature and pulling the lever slowly at the same time as locking in improves things but doesn't seem to completely stop it.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

KTD said:


> Just wondering if anybody has a solid method of reducing or removing air that causes bounce when pulling a shot. Clearly having it up to temperature and pulling the lever slowly at the same time as locking in improves things but doesn't seem to completely stop it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 give the steam valve a blast for 20 seconds


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

KTD said:


> bounce when pulling a shot


 Not sure about bounce? But you will have false steam in boiler when it heats up.. you need to let off steam arm 20-30 seconds and let the boiler resettle


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

russe11 said:


> Not sure about bounce? But you will have false steam in boiler when it heats up.. you need to let off steam arm 20-30 seconds and let the boiler resettle


I've always released some steam but presumably not enough will give it a go. The bounce meaning the arm doesn't settle flat after pulling a shot and bounces back up a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

When finish you pull hold in the down position for a bit.. or do a little half pull on top and hold it.. may be your grind is a fraction tight?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

russe11 said:


> When finish you pull hold in the down position for a bit.. or do a little half pull on top and hold it.. may be your grind is a fraction tight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think you're right on the grind. Thanks for the advice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

KTD said:


> I've always released some steam but presumably not enough will give it a go. The bounce meaning the arm doesn't settle flat after pulling a shot and bounces back up a little.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I read somewhere this isn't necessary on millennium models, so perhaps the grind/tamper is too much with me as well...


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

bluebeardmcf said:


> I read somewhere this isn't necessary on millennium models, so perhaps the grind/tamper is too much with me as well...


 I'm pretty sure the characteristics of both pre/post millennium are the same? I've used both and cant remember changing my routine for the earlier/later machine?

So just try what I suggested or back off on your grind a fraction..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

russe11 said:


> I'm pretty sure the characteristics of both pre/post millennium are the same? I've used both and cant remember changing my routine for the earlier/later machine?
> So just try what I suggested or back off on your grind a fraction..


Some old machines heat the group with steam and not water (suppose the group pipe doesn't go all the way down). So no, not exactly the same.

Also, on millenniums they all have an anti-vacuum valve, so the "false" pressure release is not really necessary.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

KTD said:


> Just wondering if anybody has a solid method of reducing or removing air that causes bounce when pulling a shot. Clearly having it up to temperature and pulling the lever slowly at the same time as locking in improves things but doesn't seem to completely stop it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try a few dry pumps before you pull. E.g.: pump the piston up and down just before water comes out. Lock the PF with the lever almost at the top of the stroke just before water comes out. Then lift all the way and see how it goes.

Try a slight coarser grind as suggested above.

Good luck.


----------

